# Cold weather crappie



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Cabin fever had us on the lake earlier than usual. Not a bad catch for 2 hours of freezing

The Silverback


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice, where did you go to get them? Was that yesterday? I can imagine it would have been a bit on the chilly side. I'm anxious to get out on the water for some early season crappie, but my work schedule (and the still relatively short days) keeps me to weekend-only availability for fishing... and this weekend is supposed to be REALLY cold. Maybe soon the 40's an 50's (hopefully with some sunshine) will come back and I'll have a chance to get out there. Most years, when we start getting that 50+ and sunshine... I'm waiting for the ice to melt. How deep were the crappie you found? Were you fishing slow/stationary or a bit of an active presentation? Glad you got out there and got some.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

I knew you couldn't help yourself, LOL! Hell, we could start a new river to fish in with all those tears... "its cold!" Just kidding buddy, good times. lol

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Muddskipper and I got those in about 4 ft of water using minnows.
And yes it was last night. Sorry lil buddy I couldn't stand the cold any longer, we'll kill them again Fri night, and by the way the racoons got on my back patio and ate those before I could clean them. 

The Silverback


----------



## Nickoppie (Feb 6, 2012)

Where you guys catching them. Havent found any spots. Kinda new to the area.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Crappie! Too bad the ***** got your meal.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

That's alright the ***** can have the first batch but believe Friday nights catch will be in the garage on ice,LOL!!!

The Silverback


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a pond, and have brought some nice slabs back from west harbor the last few seasons, thye seem to be doing great in there. I have been catching them all winter on the nice days. I fish a small minnow real deep in the middle of the pond, and they go pretty well that way. I had intended to invite ice buddies out, but so much for that this season......H2Oolic


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

are you fishing at night??


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes sir!!!!!

The Silverback


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Headed back tonight, will post report later, if we don't freeze to death,LOL!!!!

The Silverback


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

They look like Nimi crappie.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

What would make you think that???

The Silverback


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

:Banane47:Because they are little LOL


----------



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you using floating lights?? Or what. Please More info. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Little, huh LOL their all 10+
Measured every one of them! No lighted bobbers just a lantern. And yes they are from Nimi...
The Silverback


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok 2 of them might have measured out at 9 LOL!!!

The Silverback


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Thesilverback said:


> Little, huh LOL their all 10+
> Measured every one of them! No lighted bobbers just a lantern. And yes they are from Nimi...
> The Silverback


Good basket full. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nimi is my home lake too. Wish I could go fishing, but some fool volunteered me for grandkid babysitting.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

It was all slush last night, no way to fish it! going to take ride down there in a little bit and see if it will be fishable tonight.

The Silverback


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

You guys are great! They know your hole by the size of the fish you pull out. That, and everyone knows you've always been partial to NIMI. 
Anyhow, are you done pushing that slush and breaking up the ice so that I can fish, or what? LOL!

It's always a great day to fish!


----------

